# Drgt



## greenjoe (May 6, 2012)

W.T.f...!!!!!!!..what like a 80% increase on lots of his strains....NO MORE for me..thanks doc


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2012)

:confused2:


----------



## OGKushman (May 6, 2012)

No comprende


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2012)

huh?


----------



## kaotik (May 6, 2012)

i assume DRGT = dr greenthumb?
what, is he's trying to sell his g13 for $500 per 2 beans now?  lol

i don't even support any company that sells beans at $10 per bean.. they're not worth that much, and don't cost near that much time or energy to create. it's just greedy IMO. never mind the doc's $100 beans  lmao


----------

